# Country pics!



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Actually it isn't letting me upload my pics!!!!!!!!!!!! Gggerrr


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

turkey country


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

gobble gobbble gobble^


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

here we go


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

hunter14 said:


>


GET out! :mg::jksign::rock::rock:


----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

That is one fat pronghorn! :mg:


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

N7XW said:


> That is one fat pronghorn! :mg:


haha well it had to be because we had to fit 2 people behind it.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

What is your obsession with me? You somehow always pop up in my threads with something smart to say. How old are you? Seriously get a life.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> What is your obsession with me? You somehow always pop up in my threads with something smart to say. How old are you? Seriously get a life.


ummm actually you are posting in my thread!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> ummm actually you are posting in my thread!


yeah im not really sure whats your beef with fletch, he is a pretty cool guy, he made a joke and you took it the wrong way, if you dont want to talk to him, dont say you dont, cause you know damn well he is going to come on here and voice his opinion, lets all just be cool here.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

early season:










middle season:










end of middle season:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

minnesota:


































this









equals this!!!:set1_cook2:


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah im not really sure whats your beef with fletch, he is a pretty cool guy, he made a joke and you took it the wrong way, if you dont want to talk to him, dont say you dont, cause you know damn well he is going to come on here and voice his opinion, lets all just be cool here.


What was the joke?

Minnesota is an awesome state for wildlife!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> What was the joke?
> 
> Minnesota is an awesome state for wildlife!


I thought that was what it was.. if that wasnt it, then whats your problem with fletch?


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> ummm actually you are posting in my thread!


You brought MY name up. I do believe


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> You brought MY name up. I do believe


I dont see the logic either there bud. lol just keep on keepin' on.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I thought that was what it was.. if that wasnt it, then whats your problem with fletch?


Yeah but i dont remember what it was.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oct 7 stand 1







Nov 8 stand 2







Nov 9 stand 1







Jan 1 end of season


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Some from around here:




































And some from Montana


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

not there at the moment but this is home.... for now anyway


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

When my friends come to Iowa, we haul em out by the wheelbarrow load! LMAO


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Sometimes it rains pretty hard!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

And it gets pretty dark at night too.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

P&y only said:


> And it gets pretty dark at night too.


Thats huge!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here some of good ol arkansas 

These are all from the 120 acres I live on. And they are from this year. 








You can see the deer in the middle of this picture if you look close he is a little 6pt








My crappy food plot.


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Bowslinger99 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------

